# roller coaster tycoon 3 HELP



## wendytyo (Jun 7, 2001)

I just went out and bought rct3 an i installed it and a error comes up and says your graphics hardware or drivers do not meet the minimum requirments to run RCT3 do i need to download something to fix this and if so where and what Thanks for any help ....also i am running win XP


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

What are your system specs?

Do they meet the requirenments to play the game?

Type dxdiag in the Run box, and post back when you have the info.


----------



## wendytyo (Jun 7, 2001)

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/4/2005, 22:33:45
Machine name: HOME-OTT3C4JI7G
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) (2600.xpclient.010817-1148)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Compaq
System Model: Compaq PC
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel Pentium III processor, ~550MHz
Memory: 128MB RAM
Page File: 116MB used, 191MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 3dfx Voodoo3
Manufacturer: 3dfx Interactive, Inc.
Chip type: 3dfx Voodoo 3
DAC type: 3dfx Internal DAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_121A&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_1252121A&REV_01
Display Memory: 16.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (85Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: 3dfxvs.dll
Driver Version: 5.00.2489.0028 (English)
DDI Version: 7
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/17/2001 09:55:58, 689216 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: 3dfxvsm.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/17/2001 07:48:32, 148352 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71CFA-4345-11CF-B671-EB3BAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x121A
Device ID: 0x0005
SubSys ID: 0x1252121A
Revision ID: 0x0001
Revision ID: 0x0001
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: ESS 1969
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_125D&DEV_1969&SUBSYS_B15D0E11&REV_02
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: es1969.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2501.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 8/17/2001 07:19:58, 72192 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 5000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: ESS 1969
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: es1969.sys
Driver Version: 5.01.2501.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/17/2001 07:19:58, 72192 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
ESS 1969, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
ESS 1969 FM Synthesizer [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
ESS 1969 MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
ESS 1969 MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 50688 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ ESS 1969 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 10, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_125d&dev_1969&subsys_b15d0e11
| Service: es1969
| Driver: es1969.sys, 8/17/2001 07:19:58, 72192 bytes
| Driver: drmk.sys, 8/17/2001 09:01:20, 57344 bytes
| Driver: portcls.sys, 8/17/2001 17:24:38, 135040 bytes
| Driver: stream.sys, 7/9/2004 04:27:28, 48512 bytes
| Driver: wdmaud.drv, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 22016 bytes
| Driver: ksuser.dll, 12/12/2002 00:14:32, 4096 bytes
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/17/2001 09:02:32, 9728 bytes

------------


----------



## wendytyo (Jun 7, 2001)

had to do two



PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 50944 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 23424 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/17/2001 21:38:00, 37896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 23424 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 50944 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 22016 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/17/2001 21:38:00, 37896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 22016 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0001.0904)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0001.0904)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Compaq Data Fax Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 14.0 GB
Total Space: 19.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: QUANTUM FIREBALL CX20.0A

Drive: D:
Model: Compaq DVD-ROM DVD-113R
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 47488 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: LG CD-RW CED-8042B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 47488 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Compaq Data Fax Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_127A&DEV_1003&SUBSYS_16021436&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&18
Driver: n/a

Name: ESS 1969 PCI AudioDrive (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_125D&DEV_1969&SUBSYS_B15D0E11&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&50
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\es1969.sys, 5.01.2501.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 07:19:58, 72192 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 09:01:20, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 17:24:38, 135040 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.0001.0904 (English), 7/9/2004 04:27:28, 48512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 22016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 12/12/2002 00:14:32, 4096 bytes

Name: 3dfx Voodoo3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_121A&DEV_0005&SUBSYS_1252121A&REV_01\4&9FD38EF&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\3dfxvsm.sys, 5.00.2489.0028 (English), 8/17/2001 07:48:32, 148352 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\3dfxvs.dll, 5.00.2489.0028 (English), 8/17/2001 09:55:58, 689216 bytes

Name: VIA Tech CPU to AGP Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_8598&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\VIAAGP.SYS, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 08:58:02, 27392 bytes

Name: VIA Tech Power Management controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3057&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_10\3&61AAA01&0&A4
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA Rev 2 USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&A3
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 18944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 123264 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 17:36:34, 67072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 50688 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 2 USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&A2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 18944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 123264 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 17:36:34, 67072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 50688 bytes

Name: VIA Tech CPU to PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0691&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_22\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: VIA Tech PCI to ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0686&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_13\3&61AAA01&0&A0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 35840 bytes

Name: VIA Bus Master IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_06\3&61AAA01&0&A1
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys, 1.00.0001.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 4352 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 23680 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 86656 bytes

Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8019&SUBSYS_B11F0E11&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&60
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 55424 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 49536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 08:46:40, 6400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 56960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/23/2001 07:00:00, 54016 bytes

Name: AMD PCnet-Home Based Network Adapter (Generic)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_2001&SUBSYS_0A821092&REV_51\3&61AAA01&0&20
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pcntn5hl.sys, 1.09.0001.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 07:11:22, 30282 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 265728 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 24064 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 1689600 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 797184 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 230400 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 22016 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 57856 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 28160 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 16896 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 377856 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 203264 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 80896 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 112128 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 19968 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 32768 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.0000.0901 English Final Retail 3/24/2003 09:00:02 68096 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:40:00 151552 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:40:00 168960 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:41:00 208896 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.01.2600.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 03:41:00 31744 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 09:02:32 9728 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 363520 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18432 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 186880 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 68096 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 27136 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 58368 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 33280 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 98816 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 100864 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 76800 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 602624 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1189888 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 1769472 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 995383 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 21504 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 64512 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 53248 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1120 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 34304 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 136192 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 13312 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18944 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3646 English Final Retail 9/22/2004 17:46:02 221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 177152 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 276480 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 382976 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 524800 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 733184 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.0001.0902 English Final Retail 5/30/2003 09:00:02 1246208 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3925 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 246302 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 194560 bytes
msdvdopt.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 07:00:00 74240 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 130304 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 117248 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:27:28 48512 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5248 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/23/2001 05:00:00 4608 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 7424 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16896 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 11392 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 354816 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 30208 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 57856 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 10112 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 14976 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 1230336 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16384 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 27648 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0001.0904 English Final Retail 7/19/2004 16:19:30 285696 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0001.0902 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 39424 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:40 47104 bytes
msdv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 7/9/2004 04:26:38 52096 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0904
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0904
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0904
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.0000.0900
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4477
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0904
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0904
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.0001.0900
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0904
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.0002.0051
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.0001.0904
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.0001.0904
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

Audio Capture Sources:
ESS 1969,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.0001.0900

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ESS 1969 FM Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
ESS 1969 MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
ESS 1969 MPU-401,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900
ESS 1969,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ESS 1969 FM Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
ESS 1969 MPU-401,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900
ESS 1969,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,6.05.0001.0900

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900

Audio Renderers:
ESS 1969,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902
DirectSound: ESS 1969,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.0001.0902

WDM Streaming System Devices:
ESS 1969 FM Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.0000.0900
ESS 1969 MPU-401,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.0000.0900
ESS 1969,0x00200000,12,2,,5.03.0000.0900


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here as the system requirements for the game:

Windows 98/98SE/Me/2000/XP (Windows XP recommended); *Pentium III 733 MHz Processor* (Pentium 4 1.2 GHz or compatible recommended); 128 MB RAM (256 MB; 384 MB for XP recommended); 600MB hard drive space; 4X CD-ROM drive or faster; *32MB video card* (Such as nVidia GeForce2 or any ATI Radeon); Windows 98/Me/2000/XP-compatible 16-bit sound card

You only have a 16 mb Vido card, this game requires atleast a 32 mb.
Also, your processor is too slow.


----------



## wendytyo (Jun 7, 2001)

so what do i need to get to make it so i can play do i need to upgrade my pc or is there a DL i can do


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

You need a faster processor and a better video card.

For the video card issue, try looking into the ATI 9000. Its a good card, 64 mb of video ram, and will be able to run roller coaster tycoon 3 well, but not other newer games.

As for the processor, you may want to check with your computer manufacturer.
I believe you will need to update your motherboard.

You may want to get a new computer.

128 RAM is not enough, and if you decided to upgrade your computer, you would be spending around the same amount that you would for a new computer.


----------



## missaox (Mar 9, 2005)

hi, i also just recently purchased the game and the same error came up for me. I was wondering if you could tell me what needs to be updated on my computer, I'm pretty sure it's the video card but I know next to nothing about computer hardware so I could very well be wrong. Here is some of my computer information, if you need more please let me know, thank you.


Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 256MB RAM
Page File: 256MB used, 362MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Card name: ATI Technologies Inc. RAGE 128 PRO Ultra GL AGP
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: RAGE128 PRO II, (AGP 4X/PCI)
DAC type: Internal DAC (350Mhz)


----------



## wendytyo (Jun 7, 2001)

hi i am the one who started this post and i had to get a new video card but the video card would not take in my pc so dummy me went and bought a brand new pc A DELL lol so i'm not sure how old you computer is but mine was only about 4 yrs old and i could not get that game to work no matter what i did so if you do not want to get a new pc i would suggest try and take the game back... and in my opinion the game isn't wort putting money into your pc if its just for that game i am a die hard roller coaster tycoon fan and this is the worst one yet.


----------



## missaox (Mar 9, 2005)

my computer is about 4 years old and i love it to death. i'm not about to go out and buy a new computer, i simply want to upgrade my video card. it's something i would have done eventually, i just want to get the right one for this game because i absolutely adore roller coaster tycoon. i just want to make sure i find out which one is best for the game.


----------



## marioh (Jul 24, 2001)

You're not going to get RCT3 to run on a 4 year old computer, that's the bottom line. And even if you could, the graphics would be so poor, you might as well just stick to RCT 2. People like me who have fairly new PC's with high end video cards have problems running this game when park size grows. The game is extremely processor and graphic intensive, much more than alot of newer games, like Half Life 2 and Doom 3. RCT3 will bring just about any PC out there to it's knees once you get a large park with alot of guests.


----------

